# Tonali, Calabria Theo: problemi muscolari



## admin (19 Settembre 2022)

Come riportato dalla GDS, Napoli costa caro al Milan. Dopo Calabria (Flessore) , anche Theo (Adduttore) e Tonali hanno accusato problemi muscolari

Theo resta a Milanello, Calabria come dichiarato da Mancini non ha un problema grosso mentre Tonali per rimane a Coverciano


----------



## mark (19 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Napoli costa caro al Milan. Dopo Calabria (Flessore) , anche Theo (Adduttore) e Tonali hanno accusato problemi muscolari
> 
> The resta a Milanello, Calabria come dichiarato da Mancini non ha un problema grosso mentre Tonali per rimane a Coverciano


Bene che Theo resti a Milanello (deve recuperare per la ripresa ovviamente).


----------



## bmb (19 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Napoli costa caro al Milan. Dopo Calabria (Flessore) , anche Theo (Adduttore) e Tonali hanno accusato problemi muscolari
> 
> The resta a Milanello, Calabria come dichiarato da Mancini non ha un problema grosso mentre Tonali per rimane a Coverciano


Bene bene. Fateli tornare a casa. Giocatele da soli ste amichevoli inutili e deleterie.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Settembre 2022)

Stagione finita ragazzi,pensiamo a un tranquillo quarto posto.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2022)

Vabbè saranno tutte finte dai.


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Napoli costa caro al Milan. Dopo Calabria (Flessore) , anche Theo (Adduttore) e Tonali hanno accusato problemi muscolari
> 
> The resta a Milanello, Calabria come dichiarato da Mancini non ha un problema grosso mentre Tonali per rimane a Coverciano


3 titolarissimi.. bene.

Aggiungiamo Rebic, Origi e Krunic, praticamente dopo 1 mese e mezzo 6 dei 14-15 titolari del gruppo hanno già avuto problemi fisici


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Napoli costa caro al Milan. Dopo Calabria (Flessore) , anche Theo (Adduttore) e Tonali hanno accusato problemi muscolari
> 
> The resta a Milanello, Calabria come dichiarato da Mancini non ha un problema grosso mentre Tonali per rimane a Coverciano


Theo ero convinto andasse a rompersi definitivamente in nazionale, ci è andata bene dai. 

Anche perché abbiamo comprato il terzino sinistro di riser-

Ah no.


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Napoli costa caro al Milan. Dopo Calabria (Flessore) , anche Theo (Adduttore) e Tonali hanno accusato problemi muscolari
> 
> Theo resta a Milanello, Calabria come dichiarato da Mancini non ha un problema grosso mentre Tonali per rimane a Coverciano


Qualcuno che ne sa di più sa dirmi se questi 3 problemi che hanno i nostri sono una cosa grave o una cosa tranquillamente recuperabile in 10-14 giorni?


----------



## Swaitak (19 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Napoli costa caro al Milan. Dopo Calabria (Flessore) , anche Theo (Adduttore) e Tonali hanno accusato problemi muscolari
> 
> Theo resta a Milanello, Calabria come dichiarato da Mancini non ha un problema grosso mentre Tonali per rimane a Coverciano


perfetto, ma che c'èentra Calabria con Mancini se non era convocato?


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno che ne sa di più sa dirmi se questi 3 problemi che hanno i nostri sono una cosa grave o una cosa tranquillamente recuperabile in 10-14 giorni?



Quello che rischia di non recuperare in 2 settimane è Calabria


----------



## bmb (19 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno che ne sa di più sa dirmi se questi 3 problemi che hanno i nostri sono una cosa grave o una cosa tranquillamente recuperabile in 10-14 giorni?


Theo è rimasto in campo col dolore ed ha continuato a scattare anche al 97'. Credo che in 3-7 giorni sia tutti passato. Tonali non ha niente di grave. Il più cagionevole è Calabria ma Pioli ha parlato di risentimento.


----------



## Igniorante (19 Settembre 2022)

Che sono, i fastidi da nazionale come quelli che avevano juventini e interisti?
In tal caso bene


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno che ne sa di più sa dirmi se questi 3 problemi che hanno i nostri sono una cosa grave o una cosa tranquillamente recuperabile in 10-14 giorni?


bah a naso sono 3 infortuni di comodo.


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Settembre 2022)

Calabria comunque ha giocato bene, per me il risentimento è una piccola scusa, senza il giallo a mio avviso non sarebbe rimasto in campo. Speriamo sai così.. poi cosa vuol dire che gli esami si fanno alla ripresa degli allenamenti(quindi tra 4 giorni almeno..)? NOn possono essere fatti oggi o domani?


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Napoli costa caro al Milan. Dopo Calabria (Flessore) , anche Theo (Adduttore) e Tonali hanno accusato problemi muscolari
> 
> Theo resta a Milanello, Calabria come dichiarato da Mancini non ha un problema grosso mentre Tonali per rimane a Coverciano


Contro Chelsea e Juve con dest e ballo toure titolari


----------



## sharp (19 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno che ne sa di più sa dirmi se questi 3 problemi che hanno i nostri sono una cosa grave o una cosa tranquillamente recuperabile in 10-14 giorni?


Nel comunicato, per Theo, si parla di "lesione"...


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Settembre 2022)

sharp ha scritto:


> Nel comunicato si parla di "lesione"...


Ho letto.. ma se è veramente una lesione ieri non sarebbe riuscito a correre fino al 98' ed a camminare per andare sotto la curva.. e comunque è arrivato stamattina in ritiro, in 3 ore gli han già fatto tutti gli esami? Se è lesione sta fuori fino al mondiale, altrimenti speriamo sia il metodo juve dei nazionali


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ho letto.. ma se è veramente una lesione ieri non sarebbe riuscito a correre fino al 98' ed a camminare per andare sotto la curva.. e comunque è arrivato stamattina in ritiro, in 3 ore gli han già fatto tutti gli esami? Se è lesione sta fuori fino al mondiale, altrimenti speriamo sia il metodo juve dei nazionali


E che esagerato, se è una lieve lesione recupera in 10 giorni


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Theo ero convinto andasse a rompersi definitivamente in nazionale, ci è andata bene dai.
> 
> Anche perché abbiamo comprato il terzino sinistro di riser-
> 
> Ah no.



In verità Dest ha detto che gli piace giocare anche a sinistra, quindi, effettivamente, lo abbiamo preso.

Ma vuoi mettere Billo Ballo?


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Napoli costa caro al Milan. Dopo Calabria (Flessore) , anche Theo (Adduttore) e Tonali hanno accusato problemi muscolari
> 
> Theo resta a Milanello, Calabria come dichiarato da Mancini non ha un problema grosso mentre Tonali per rimane a Coverciano



.


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In verità Dest ha detto che gli piace giocare anche a sinistra, quindi, effettivamente, lo abbiamo preso.
> 
> Ma vuoi mettere Billo Ballo?


dest causa il rigore ieri, ballo contro l'inter.. alla fine sono uguali


----------



## danjr (19 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In verità Dest ha detto che gli piace giocare anche a sinistra, quindi, effettivamente, lo abbiamo preso.
> 
> Ma vuoi mettere Billo Ballo?


Tra Dest e Billy non ho dubbi che sia meno peggio il secondo


----------



## sampapot (19 Settembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Stagione finita ragazzi,pensiamo a un *tranquillo* quarto posto.


tranquillo mica tanto....te lo devi guadagnare


----------



## Nomaduk (19 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Napoli costa caro al Milan. Dopo Calabria (Flessore) , anche Theo (Adduttore) e Tonali hanno accusato problemi muscolari
> 
> Theo resta a Milanello, Calabria come dichiarato da Mancini non ha un problema grosso mentre Tonali per rimane a Coverciano



Tranquilli c'è billi ballo toure.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Settembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Stagione finita ragazzi,pensiamo a un tranquillo quarto posto.


----------



## ILMAGO (19 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno che ne sa di più sa dirmi se questi 3 problemi che hanno i nostri sono una cosa grave o una cosa tranquillamente recuperabile in 10-14 giorni?


Mi auguro siano recuperabili perché il rientro non ammette prigionieri: Empoli (trasferta) poi il trittico Chelsea Juve Chelsea.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Napoli costa caro al Milan. Dopo Calabria (Flessore) , anche Theo (Adduttore) e Tonali hanno accusato problemi muscolari
> 
> Theo resta a Milanello, Calabria come dichiarato da Mancini non ha un problema grosso mentre Tonali per rimane a Coverciano



Quello di Theo rischia di essere reale e serio, ha giocato e accelerato pur con il male addosso.

Speriamo invece sia tattico quello di Tonali.


----------



## Jino (19 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno che ne sa di più sa dirmi se questi 3 problemi che hanno i nostri sono una cosa grave o una cosa tranquillamente recuperabile in 10-14 giorni?



Calabria e Tonali solo affaticamento, questione di qualche giorno. Theo invece è da valutare a livello strumentale, già il fatto che si arrivi li significa che qualcosa c'è, certo ha finito la partita quindi niente di grave. Fosse una contrattura starebbe fuori una settimana, speriamo bene.


----------

